# Horror book SHEEP AND WOLVES, 99 cents for a limited time



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

I have four books currently available on Kindle.

First of all, here are a few blurbs:

"Vacation by Jeremy C. Shipp is an intriguing, challenging, literate, provocative novel&#8230;. I recommend it to those who find reality boring; it may make them see it in new ways."
-Piers Anthony

"Shipp's clear, insistent voice pulls you down into the rabbit hole and doesn't let go."
-Jack Ketchum

"Shipp offers readers a tightly written story of suspense...Using Nicholas's idiosyncratic voice and fondness for lists, Shipp effectively conveys the claustrophobic world of people caught up in events beyond their control." 
-Publishers Weekly

"If Franz Kafka and Donald Barthelme teamed up to write Cursed they might come close to the literary genius Jeremy C. Shipp has achieved. By turns, this witty, horrific and poignant book dazzles and astounds the reader. This is an unforgettable work-a must read you'll savor long after the final page."
-Lisa Mannetti, Bram Stoker Award winner

"Cursed is like an episode of Seinfeld as written by Chuck Palahniuk: a clever, funny, meaningful and dark comedy that will take you by surprise. If I was an editor looking for the first break-out hit from the Bizarro genre, Jeremy C Shipp is where I would stake my six-figure advance." 
-The Guardian



​_*SHEEP AND WOLVES (For today and tomorrow, this book will be on sale for 99 cents)

Jeremy Shipp is the master of the mind-bending tale. These stories bewitch and transport the reader. Though you may not know where Shipp will travel next, each story is an unforgettable thrill-ride and you'll be glad you took the trip. Shipp's novel Vacation established him as one of the foremost authors in the "bizarro fiction" movement. Now he turns his attention to short fiction and literary horror. The themes of alienation and cultural homogenization on a global scale are explored in closer detail. Shipp notes, "This intimacy makes Sheep and Wolves much darker than its predecessor. Because now, the darkness is invading your homes, your dreams, your lives." The author's trademark quirky characters populate an otherwise bleak landscape, this time around facing horrors at home rather than evils abroad. *_

-----​

*CURSED

Your life is no longer recognizable, every detail corrupted by unknown forces. The harder you struggle, the more you suffer. Your words mean nothing, your actions backfire, and one by one everybody you know is sucked down with you.

You are:
1) Nick
2) cursed
3) afraid all the time

That's because: a) someone or b) something is after you with a vengeance. Even with the help of other cursed people, you don't stand a chance because you're all, you know, cursed. That means you and everyone you know will:
1) suffer
2) die
3) amuse your tormentor

That is, unless you figure out how to manipulate the person behind this and turn their power against them. Check your list a second time because they're probably on it. The only thing left to do is scratch them off.
*
*

-----*​*


​VACATION (Now only $2.99)

It's time for blueblood Bernard Johnson to leave his boring life behind and go on The Vacation, a yearlong corporate-sponsored odyssey. But instead of seeing the world Bernard is captured by terrorists, becomes a key figure in secret drug wars, and, worse, doesn't once miss his secure American Dream. 

-----​

​FUNGUS OF THE HEART

Readers of Jeremy C. Shipp's fiction will be familiar with his minimalist, breakneck pacing, his surreal forays into political satire, and his seamless blending of science fiction, fantasy, and horror. Now, in his fourth book, the Bram Stoker Award finalist expands on what many critics and fans alike have long considered the most compelling aspect of his work-relationships. This story collection explores how a person's desire can infect their every action and interaction with others. The desire to protect. The desire to hurt. The desire to be desired. Fungus of the Heart explores what happens between people when society breaks down and the rules go out the window. Haunting and heartbreaking, pithy and potent, the quirky inhabitants of Shipp's bizarro world will carve an indelible line from your funnybone to your spleen to your emotional core.

-----​
Thanks for reading. If you end up checking out any of my books, I'd love to hear what you think.

-Jeremy *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jeremy, and congratulations on your books!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Had the pleasure of reading "Vacation" a ways back, and can vouch for Mr. Shipp being talented, whacked out, absurdist, sometimes spooky and always entertaining.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for your help, Ann.

And thank you so much, Harry! I'm honored.

-Jeremy


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

I've also read Vacation and my brain still sort of trembles in a good way when I think about it.  Such a great read.  If you put Vonnegut and Chuck Palahniuk in a large blender, somewhere in the resulting bloody mess, you'd find Shipp.

I also read bits of Sheep and Wolves.  The imagery in this one is fantastic and a little uncomfortable (in that good sort of way).

Go read now.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much, Barry! I truly appreciate the support.

-Jeremy


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

Yup. I've read all of Jeremy's works. He's a super talented guy that knows how to weave a great story. Check him out!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Jeremy really is an astounding author. His work never ceases to leave my mind whirling for weeks after I put it down.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you very much, James and Jenny! 

-Jeremy


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thought I'd let you all know that if you're interested, you can read some of my stories for free.

-Jeremy


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

I remember you a bit from back in the day on twitter. Glad you made it over here. Hopefully it helps you out. Where are you with your press on your ability to do things like set your own ebook prices and such? Good luck and welcome!


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Great to connect with you here, Jason! My publisher sets all the ebook princes. Thanks for the kind words!

-Jeremy


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

My publisher just lowered the price of my novel VACATION to $2.99! I'd love for you to check it out.

"Vacation is an intriguing, challenging, literate, provocative novel."-Piers Anthony

"Mixing fun, social issues, and heartache, Shipp's novel is well-rounded and entertaining...a diverse, unpredictable, and intelligent read. Two thumbs up!"-Midwest Book Review

By the way, if you're a Kindle author, I'd love to help you spread the word about your book(s) on Twitter. I have over 10,000 followers at this point. Many of them are fans of horror, sci-fi, fantasy, bizarro. Feel free to post a link to your book(s) here, if you'd like me to tweet about your work.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeremy, that's great news about the new price for VACATION.  All the best with it and with all of your books!


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy Cow those are some huge covers! lol. Took up my whole screen!


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much, Karen! I appreciate that! And Caedem--I suppose they are! 

Again, if you're reading this, and you want me to promote your book(s) to my 10,000+ Twitter followers, just post a link here and I'll be sure to help you spread the word.

-Jeremy


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Jeremy C. Shipp said:


> Thanks so much, Karen! I appreciate that! And Caedem--I suppose they are!
> 
> Again, if you're reading this, and you want me to promote your book(s) to my 10,000+ Twitter followers, just post a link here and I'll be sure to help you spread the word.
> 
> -Jeremy


Jeremy - I'd be honored to have some support promoting my short story. Here is the link for your Twitter. Many thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/Bed-Green-ebook/dp/B004TAV0UQ/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_2


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Caedem,

I just tweeted about your story. It's my pleasure.

Anybody else want me to help promote them on Twitter? I have over 10,000 followers.

-Jeremy


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Jeremy C. Shipp said:


> Hi Caedem,
> 
> I just tweeted about your story. It's my pleasure.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Jeremy!


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

You're most welcome, Caedem!


----------



## Hedra Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought Vacation last week and I'm waiting on it in the mail. The vibe of the first few pages is still sticking with me. The character of the student reminds me of someone I know. I could feel him when I was reading it. Pretty amazing for 1 scene.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you, Hedra! I truly appreciate the support! And I'm glad you enjoyed that scene.


----------



## Hedra Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

No prob, thanks for being awesome and giving _reader_ me something shiny to look forward to. ( Also, I hate mail, so this is serving double duty)


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

My pleasure!


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

If you buy a copy of any of my books today, you'll be entered to win a titanium spork, a Smurf with lobster claws for hands, yard gnome stickers, and a limited edition Attic Clown bookmark.

Here are the rules for the Giveaway.

-Jeremy


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Vacation sounds like an intense experience.  I read through the blurb at Amazon and quickly looked at several of the reviews.  I guess what I was really trying to do was to figure out what the book was about.  But everyone seemed to say something different!  What I gather from this is that the novel had a pretty profound effect on readers, which can only be a good sign.  I'm putting Vacation on my to-read list.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you, Pearson! I appreciate the support! 

Yes, explaining what the book is about can be difficult, since the experience is different for each reader. The book, on the whole, is a journey to the festering wound of civilization.

-Jeremy


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Jeremy,

Vacation sounds right up my alley. Like the previous commentator, I checked it out at Amazon and will definitely be putting it on the top of my "must read" list. Your style doesn't sound all that alien to mine, so I'm sure I'm going to enjoy it.

Andrew


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you, Andrew! And I look forward to reading THE END OF THE WORLD.

-Jeremy


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Major British newspaper, The Guardian, praises my novel CURSED: "Cursed is like an episode of Seinfeld as written by Chuck Palahniuk: a clever, funny, meaningful and dark comedy that will take you by surprise. If I was an editor looking for the first break-out hit from the Bizarro genre, Jeremy C Shipp is where I would stake my six-figure advance."

-Jeremy


----------



## brianspringer13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just got the sample for VACATION and CURSED. Very interesting stuff. The style reminds me a bit of Charlie Huston and of course Big Chuck P himself. Certainly makes me want to read more. Once my list is whittled down a bit I'll check them out for sure. Along with your other stuff too. You, sir, definitely have some talent.

Now, with the ass-kissing out of the way, if the offer for tweeting is still there, I'd love to take advantage of it. (And you--well, your ten thousand followers, at least.) My stuff isn't as out there as yours but I think it's pretty cool. Alas, I seem to be unable to convince anyone else of its awesomeness, so maybe someone else can do a better job of it. The books is called HIGHWAY TO VENGEANCE, and (surprise!) it's a revenge thriller set in San Diego and Mexico about an ex-Navy SEAL that goes to war with a drug cartel to avenge (there's that word again) the death of his wife. Along the way he butts heads with no less than two different government agencies both with plans of their own for him. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UGMW2Y

Thanks in advance. And I really did mean what I said about your books, I wasn't just trying to get a blurb from you. Really. No, really, I'm serious. Seriously.

Springer


----------



## Hedra Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

Woo! Finally got Vacation in the mail. Stoked!


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

For the next 48 hours, you can get my Bram Stoker Award-nominated novel CURSED for just 99 cents.

"Shipp offers readers a tightly written story of suspense and occult horror...Using Nicholas's idiosyncratic voice and fondness for lists, Shipp effectively conveys the claustrophobic world of people caught up in events beyond their control." 
-Publishers Weekly

"If Franz Kafka and Donald Barthelme teamed up to write Cursed they might come close to the literary genius Jeremy C. Shipp has achieved. By turns, this witty, horrific and poignant book dazzles and astounds the reader. This is an unforgettable work-a must read you'll savor long after the final page."
-Lisa Mannetti, Bram Stoker Award winner, Best First Novel, The Gentling Box

"Most authors of experimental fiction take risks with voice and structure that don't pay off. Jeremy Shipp takes a lot of risks in Cursed-and they all pay off. The book is weird, convoluted, edgy, funny, dangerous and a total blast to read."
-Jonathan Maberry, multiple Bram Stoker Award-winning author of Patient Zero, They Bite and Punisher: Last Gun on Earth

I'd love for you to check out CURSED


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

For today and tomorrow, you can get my horror book SHEEP AND WOLVES for 99 cents.

"If you want to know what's happening on the edge of speculative fiction, Sheep and Wolves will serve as an excellent introduction - its stories are challenging, unsettling, and deeply meaningful."
-The Harrow

"A stark fever-dream of a book. Shipp's flashbang stories will turn your mind inside-out."
-Ronald Damien Malfi, author of Passenger

"Sheep and Wolves is a poster-child for the Bizarro genre: dream-like stories drenched in psychedelic imagery, and enough thematic layers and multiple meanings to keep scholars pontificating for years to come."
-Matthew Warner, author of Horror Isn't a 4-Letter Word and Eyes Everywhere

"Jeremy Shipp is an incredibly talented bizarro fiction author. His impressive stories are as intelligent, entertaining, and moving as they are strange. Read him now."
-Carlton Mellick III, author of The Egg Man

"Shipp writes well-constructed puzzles where each word, each sentence, contributes to the final picture with economic precision and sharp bursts of humor. This is a memorable collection, wandering deftly through the gnomic shadowlands of dark fantasy, horror and bizarro."
-Andersen Prunty, author of JACK AND MR. GRIN

"Jeremy C. Shipp writes about horrible things in marvelous ways. SHEEP AND WOLVES is a compulsively readable collection (I read the sucker in three sittings) filled with resplendent moments of satire, gruesome contrivances, and some of the sharpest, funniest dialogue around. These stories had me cringing and laughing out loud simultaneously. Of course trying to box SHEEP AND WOLVES in as merely a gore and giggles affair would be doing the collection a serious disservice. Each of the stories contained within offer up odd instances of insight that elevate the work and paint a compelling view of our sometimes beautiful, sometimes insidious humanity. A weird, funny, brutal, transcendent read. Highly recommended."
-Michael Louis Calvillo, Bram Stoker Finalist author of I WILL RISE

I'd love for you to check out CURSED


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish I brought my kindle with me today!!  My husband and I might be really into this.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you kindly for the interest, Sharon! It'll be 99 cents tomorrow as well.

Sincerely,
Jeremy


----------

